# Any tips on stopping myself from eating for the sake of it?...



## laurag15

Hiya
I used to be tiny last year and although I am not realy overweight now, I still perefer how I was before. Trouble is, I just dont seem to have the willpower to stop myself eating, even when Im not hungry! My diet is not that good, it never realy has been because Im a very fussy eater...Im a vegan/vegetarian and theres alot of things I dont eat. 
I seem to just eat for the sake of it, and I always feel bad after eating it. For example; I either have toast or cereal for my breakfast but always feel I need to eat biscuits after it. I always have to have a pudding or something sweet after a meal. And I realy eat too many crisps. Im always thinking about food and Ive now got to the point where I say every morning that Im gonna eat less but it never happens. I just cant help myself.
I realy do feel bad every time I eat and I just wanna eat less and get back to how I looked before...
Anyone got any tips?:blush:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

All i can suggest is go for the water instead of the biscuit after brekki
Fill up on 500ml 30min before meal then 1l while eating this helps fill me up so nomore food is needed. 

Tbh its took me a good 3 months to completely cut out all my bad habits, just decreased it slowly.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

double post


----------



## cooney

Keep busy. 
I really believe that is the key to stop eating out of boredom. Since I started dieting my house has been A LOT cleaner. My homework ALWAYS gets done. It's because I'll think about eating when I am not really hungry and instead I'll vacuum or clean the kitchen, or do some extra credit work for school. I also exercise because it's good for me but also, because it fills my day. 

Another thing that has helped is putting myself on a schedule. I will eat and then say "Now I won't eat anything else for the next ___ hours" Obviously if you are genuinely hungry then you can eat before that but it helps me prevent eating for the sake of it. Also, if you feel hungry or are craving something, wait 30 min and really question whether you are actually hungry or just bored. Remember to remind yourself about your goal of not over-eating for the day.


----------



## Hannah :)

Im in exactly the same boat as you hun and i hate it! I just cant stop eating :( So no advice im afraid just wanted to say your not aloan! xxx


----------



## winegums

hun you sound SO like me...

i'm trying so hard to fix habits that have become really bad since becoming pregnant and having my son! i.e. sitting around eating

or finishing my meal even though i was sort of full 3/4 of the way through but it's nice food and don't want to waste it etc

it's so hard!

i'm trying to drink more as it makes you less hungry and want food less

it's a real struggle i can tell you

i'm so used to snacking on crap allll day then eating a massive dinner but i feel better for it in only a few days :)

xxx


----------



## laurag15

Hi guys,
thanks for all the advice.
Firstly, Im not pregnant but still eating loads...which is even worse lol
I do quite abit of excercise, I have a horse which keeps me busy and 3 dogs to walk!
Then I go to work in a shop, even though Im only part time, it fills my afternoons. But I just find if I have any spare time, like on my day off or a few hours before work, I will just eat...most of the time I aint hungry either.
Thanks for the advice on drinking water instead of eating...sounds good, is flavoured water ok? As I find plain water boring.
And I dont have much will power, like one of you said to remind myself that Im not going to over eat...I am going to have to try so much harder!! Realy realy wanna do it!!
Going to France in June too so wanna look great lol
Thanks xx


----------

